# Setting off Security Alarm when you walk into a shop?



## musicfan (21 Apr 2008)

Hello,
I don't know if I'm the only person this happens to......
In the last couple of months, if I walk INTO a shop, I seem to set of the security alarm - it obviously then happens again on my way back out.  It doesn't happen all the time but its not just a one off either!  Its happened in a couple of different shops!
Its embarrassing cos as soon as the alarms go off, everyone looks at you!  I don't know what could be setting this off - I've nothing in my bag that I've just bought where the security tag was left on or anything!!!  Its getting to the stage I don't want to go into any shops that have these alarms!!!!!
Any ideas?


----------



## Satanta (21 Apr 2008)

This thread might be of interest. 

At least you'll know you're not alone.


----------



## Welfarite (21 Apr 2008)

Ahving read that thread (the problem with CDs) adn noting your username, could there be a connection?


----------



## musicfan (21 Apr 2008)

Welfarite said:


> Ahving read that thread (the problem with CDs) adn noting your username, could there be a connection?


 
Good thinking but unfortunately no.  I don't usually carry CD's around with me and this happens even when I have nothing with me that I've just purchased. 

I've too many clothes, shoes and bags to check every single item to see if there is some sort of tag attached...........


----------



## Phibbleberry (21 Apr 2008)

I go off all the time when I wear a particular handbag - it has a heavy metal ball attached to leather thongs....might it be something like that? A belt or similar? Perhaps even a peircing?


----------



## truthseeker (21 Apr 2008)

musicfan said:


> I've too many clothes, shoes and bags to check every single item to see if there is some sort of tag attached...........


 
Surely you only have to check the one outfit that you are wearing when the alarm goes off?


----------



## ney001 (21 Apr 2008)

My ipod seems to cause the alarms to go off


----------



## musicfan (21 Apr 2008)

truthseeker said:


> Surely you only have to check the one outfit that you are wearing when the alarm goes off?


 
Going forward if it happens again, i can check the outfit that I am wearing or the bag I have with me at the time

Although its happened so often in the last couple of months, I can't go back and check every item of clothing/bag that I own..........


----------



## mik_da_man (21 Apr 2008)

Happens me a lot too - could be the I-pod.
I just casually ignore it and walk on - I have NEVER been stopped by security.
Prob could be robbing stuff and gettin away with it if I was that way inclined


----------



## Megan (21 Apr 2008)

If you have a body piercing (belly button) it can cause alams to go off.


----------



## denise1234 (22 Apr 2008)

Same thing keeps happening to me. Its getting embarrasing! Was in a chemist today and alarm beeped on way out. Had to empty bag from there and then they had to look through the other bags I had. Don't know what set it off. Had only bought tissues and eye drops in chemist, neither security tagged and shoes in another shop and when I left there no problem with the alarm. 
Nothing electrical etc in my bag, wasn't wearing a belt. Would a mobile phone set it off I wonder?


----------



## pansyflower (22 Apr 2008)

Recently I set off alarms when entering some shops in a Belfast shopping centre. 
Narrowed it down to my Jessops camerashop purchases. Jessops couldn't find the reason so I continued to shop and bleep, no-one batted an eyelid.
 Later I dismantled my shopping and found the chip in the Jessops own-brand memory card packaging.


----------

